# Oldest Bunny we have had!



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 4, 2017)

Just checked on the records for Bambi as she was born on the 7th--1999, so she is going to be 18 in a couple of days. Our other mini Rex, Coal made it to 15 and change. According to the woman that surrendered her to the animal shelter-anyway, she's been with us for over 12 years. :birthdayarty::trio


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 4, 2017)

WOW! That's incredible! I've not before heard of a rabbit living to 18! :yes::clapping:


----------



## stevesmum (Jul 4, 2017)

So amazing!! arty0002:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 5, 2017)

2 more days!


----------



## BunnyBam (Jul 5, 2017)

Wow amazing! What's your secret? I must keep Bam alive for all eternity lol I never want to let him go!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 5, 2017)

I wish there was a "secret" as I'd certainly share with everyone. She's always been super healthy, a world class jumper based on where I've found more than a few times, and she never has over eaten--I can leave a weeks worth of pellets in her hutch and it would last more than that whereas they'd be gone in a day with Cosmo. She loves eating hay and goes thru as much water as a bunny twice her size. She gets a cup of veggies in the am and pm.:yahoo: Just our good fortune and her good genes.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jul 8, 2017)

Congratulations/happy birthday to her! My oldest was 12(? according to the shelter he was 1 when we got him, but who even knows). He was a pure bred nethie though- so I'm sure his genes weren't fantastic.  He was the same way with pellets, I literally could just free feed him and he'd eat a few here and there and completely devour his hay (unlimited of course).


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 10, 2017)

Congrats on your 18 year old bunny!!!!


----------



## pani (Jul 10, 2017)

Happy birthday Bambi!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 24, 2017)

Updates?!?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2017)

Well, she is looking like an "old" bunny and doesn't get around like she used to, but she still runs around, eats lots of orchard grass and timothy cubes and drinks water like it's going out of style, still loves her veggies too. We just had to take Hutch for his last trip--he was over 12 and we still have Peter who will be 13 in november. We have rescued 42 bunnies in the last 2plus decades and have had 2 reach 15 and one other made it to 16. We just feed them right and let them out to exercise--the rest is just good genes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 3, 2018)

Sad to have to post this, but our little girl made her last trip to the vet a few days ago, but she made it past 18 1/2 and was fairly healthy until a couple of months ago--started to lose control of her right side and fall over and not be able to get up. We will miss her greatly.


----------



## stevesmum (Apr 3, 2018)

So very sorry for your loss! What an incredibly long life! I’m sure she enjoyed every minute with you.


----------

